# Tranny curse??? what the crap



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

well my buddie on here slvrrabbit697 has gone threw 2 trannys . one at 10,500 miles.. now again at 19,500 what gives... car is bone stock and he drives like a grandma... has anyone herd of this?????








http://s32.photobucket.com/alb...1.flv


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (Bart Simpson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart Simpson* »_ he drives like a grandma.]

That, I find hard to believe


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (RedRabidRabbit)*

Just because you drive slow doesn't mean that you drive well.


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (Bart Simpson)*

manual trans I assume?
I recall seeing at least two posts about sending parts through the case.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (Bart Simpson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart Simpson* »_well my buddie on here slvrrabbit697 has gone threw 2 trannys . one at 10,500 miles.. now again at 19,500 what gives... car is bone stock and he drives like a grandma... has anyone herd of this?????


Could you elaborate, please? 
What failed exactly, if you know and what were some of the symptoms?


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (SAPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAPJetta* »_Just because you drive slow doesn't mean that you drive well.

what does that even mean? drive well. its stick u drive it. and shift with a clutch.
imput seals leak and dump tranny fluid onto the clutch heating the clutch and ultimitly owning gears due to lack of fluid.. owning gears and punching holes in cases.clutch slippage ,gears griding are the symptoms.. im asking if anyone has herd this.. seeing as that almost everyone whos posted hasnt even been on here for a year id think not. personally id never drive a rabbit b.c its a budget car that looks like a civic/minivan/4x4 im not bashing on u guys there just not well built cars there nothing good on them. its basicly a ****ty vr6 with a liftkit...
now so has anyone herd this.


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (Bart Simpson)*

later.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

Dude if you think you're going to get responses by talking that way then just don't talk. You obviously know nothing about these cars therefore should keeps your mouth shut. You've been a member for 71 days and have posted over 800 times...stop...do us all a favor and crawl back under that rock you came out of and rot. Also, learn the meaning of punctuation!


_Modified by VWKoppi at 8:10 AM 2-9-2008_


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (Bart Simpson)*

First, you ask people why your friends Rabbit went through two trannys in less that 20,000 miles, and say it's not his driving style. Forgive us for being skeptical. It's easy to pass blame onto the manufacturer when staring down a 4 digit repair bill.
Second, you insult the people, saying that because they've only been on the Vortex for less than a year, they don't know anything (pot calling the kettle black). I didn't realize that the Vortex was such a fountain of intelligence, and after a year of membership, you suddenly know everything about VW's, and that it's impossible to know anything about them without being a member.
Third, you insult our cars, saying, and I quote "there just not well built cars there nothing good on them." That is bashing. Saying that you just don't care for them is an opinion.
Fourth, you spell like a 16 year old girl texting her friends while behind the wheel of her parents minivan. I don't think you should be allowed to have the word "ENGINEERING" anywhere in your signature if you don't understand the subtle nuances of words such as "you", or "heard". Especially on a message board with built in spell check.
Fifth, you're 19 years old. Most people on this board are. As you said, it's a budget car, that's what people in this age group can afford. I'm only three years older than you, but I know now how little I knew three years ago, and I know in another three years, I'll feel the same way about when I was 22. So forgive me when I say this, but you're 19; you don't know dick, and most likely your friend is at fault.
Update: Seeing how I can't let anything go, I had to do a search for slvrrabbit697 just to make sure I wasn't insulting somebody who I know nothing about. I still know nothing about him, and hope I did not offend him in any way, but it clearly states in his signature:
"07 rabbit/ reflex silver/h&r sports/17" AMG wheels/ TT exhaust/ custom intake/ unitronic chip/dog bone insert/"
TT exhaust? Custom intake? Unitronic chip? Dog bone insert? Not quite my definition of the "bone stock" that Bart Simpson referred to, and really doesn't sound like he did some mods with the intent of driving slowly back and forth to the grocery store.
Oh, and is that video you posted below that "VTAK dyno chart" of your friends car being "driven like a grandma"?
This is the internet. If you're going to lie, at least tell us something we can't prove wrong, like that he was camping and a bear attacked his car, putting a hole in the transmission.



_Modified by corradoken at 5:52 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (Bart Simpson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart Simpson* »_
what does that even mean? drive well. its stick u drive it. and shift with a clutch.
imput seals leak and dump tranny fluid onto the clutch heating the clutch and ultimitly owning gears due to lack of fluid.. owning gears and punching holes in cases.clutch slippage ,gears griding are the symptoms.. im asking if anyone has herd this.. seeing as that almost everyone whos posted hasnt even been on here for a year id think not. personally id never drive a rabbit b.c its a budget car that looks like a civic/minivan/4x4 im not bashing on u guys there just not well built cars there nothing good on them. its basicly a ****ty vr6 with a liftkit...
now so has anyone herd this.

Your so stupid. Enough said.


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (Bart Simpson)*

blkmkIII since 2005

its not a turbo set up its a chip and a filter, cat back not a 35r and as for not knowing dick thats funny. what cars have u built?> id love to see them. 


_Modified by Bart Simpson at 9:55 AM 2-9-2008_


----------



## corradoken (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (Bart Simpson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart Simpson* »_blkmkIIIsince 2005


Oh, well forgive me, I thought I was dealing with a total newb, I didn't realize you've been sitting behind a keyboard spewing crap all over the internet for 3 years, I thought you had only been here a few months. I see no reason to further progress this argument, clearly you've been here long enough to know everything there is to know about Volkswagens.
I don't come around here asking people to help me with my problems, because I know the one thing I'm good at doing online is pissing people off. Maybe you should learn from my example. If you're going to ask questions, and give us false information, just so you can be justified when VW refuses to put another trans in your friends car, look somewhere else. Your friend has a budget car that has most every available performance mod to date. You have videos up of him at a track event running it on a dyno. Throw all that together with the fact that it's blow two transmissions in 20,000 miles, and I'll say that he probably drove the piss out of the thing. If that's the case then he doesn't deserve another trans, and Volkswagen doesn't deserve to be blamed for making a ****ty car, and we don't deserve to deal with your **** all day.
Also, I haven't claimed to build any cars, nor have you. Whose ass are you pulling these things out of? But if you must know, I bought my Corrado 5 years ago with a blown engine, rebuilt it and have been driving it with mostly no problems since then. Last year the timing belt tensioner failed, but other than that, it's been running good for 5 years. However, that doesn't make me an expert of any kind, just means I can follow the directions. Put this here, torque it to this ft/lbs.
I never claimed to be an expert.


_Modified by corradoken at 6:26 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (corradoken)*

what does dyno time have to do with a tranny blowing up not even comming close to making 200/ ive run open diff before on my mk2 making 300wheel. and drove it beeting the **** out of it.. never poped a diff. 
(what does the imput shaft leaking from manufacture defect have to do with mods. as far as the dealer knows its stock now and there for analisis.imput shaft leaks onto clutch smoking the clutch and making the tranny run out low on fuel. 1st time it actually happend it was stock. and this is not his 1st stick car if somone wants to making a comment about driver error.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (Bart Simpson)*

Oh my god. Just shut the ***k up! Nobody cares. Everybody just stop replying to this retard.


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Oh my god. Just shut the ***k up! Nobody cares. Everybody just stop replying to this retard.

its so funny how mocho everyone is on the internet.put ur fingers in ur mouth and suck on um.
please everyone stop replying, go kick rocks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (Bart Simpson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart Simpson* »_
what does that even mean? drive well. its stick u drive it. and shift with a clutch.
imput seals leak and dump tranny fluid onto the clutch heating the clutch and ultimitly owning gears due to lack of fluid.. owning gears and punching holes in cases.clutch slippage ,gears griding are the symptoms.. im asking if anyone has herd this.. seeing as that almost everyone whos posted hasnt even been on here for a year id think not. personally id never drive a rabbit b.c its a budget car that looks like a civic/minivan/4x4 im not bashing on u guys there just not well built cars there nothing good on them. its basicly a ****ty vr6 with a liftkit...
now so has anyone herd this.

Stop being so ignorant, get a brain and never come back to vortex, noob. O and saying "id never drive a rabbit b.c its a budget car that looks like a civic/minivan/4x4 im not bashing on u guys there just not well built cars there nothing good on them. its basicly a ****ty vr6 with a liftkit..."
P.S. get your head out of your a$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
P.P.S. I've been building and modding dubs since you were like 5 so don't try and say I don't know what I'm talking about. I'm almost positive the tranny going is due to your friends amature driving skill. So I think you and your buddy should sell your dubs and go buy a honda, it would better suit your amature driving and r i c e r attitude. O yea never post anything ever again







moron



_Modified by vr_vento95 at 10:26 AM 2-10-2008_


----------



## fierostetz (Nov 19, 2007)

i like apple pie, what is everyone else's favorite?


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (fierostetz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fierostetz* »_i like apple pie, what is everyone else's favorite?


chocolate cream pie


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*

cream pie....both mmm and eww, depending how you look at it


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

ibtl


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

i just ate fruit loops, they were pretty delicious.


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
P.P.S. I've been building and modding dubs since you were like 5 so don't try and say I don't know what I'm talking about. I'm almost positive the tranny going is due to your friends amature driving skill. So I think you and your buddy should sell your dubs and go buy a honda, it would better suit your amature driving and r i c e r attitude. O yea never post anything ever again







moron

_Modified by vr_vento95 at 10:26 AM 2-10-2008_

yea smoked side markers and tints are my only mods soo sick.and im a r1cer.. check the sig doosh., btw i think anyone who drives around with lm reps and claims them to be real should be shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Bart Simpson at 9:38 AM 2-10-2008_


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (Bart Simpson)*

just got the car not that long ago dick. Come to kingston Ny I'll give you your 1st driving lesson for free, douchbag http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif O and I have no tint, go back to school and learn how to read. So you know there real LM's dickbag want to come see. I dont buy fake wheels.
Nice dyno graph did you make it in your kindergarten class












_Modified by vr_vento95 at 12:48 PM 2-10-2008_


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (vr_vento95)*

IBTL


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_just got the car not that long ago dick. Come to kingston Ny I'll give you your 1st driving lesson for free, douchbag http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif O and I have no tint, go back to school and learn how to read. So you know there real LM's dickbag want to come see. I dont buy fake wheels.
Nice dyno graph did you make it in your kindergarten class








i made it a rep of ur flat line dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
_Modified by vr_vento95 at 12:48 PM 2-10-2008_


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (Bart Simpson)*


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

its = it's, u = you, imput = input, ultimitly- ultimately, griding = grinding, herd = heard, hasnt = hasn't, id = I'd, basicly =basically, comming = coming, ive = I've, beeting = beating, poped = popped, manufacture = manufacturer, analisis = analysis, happend = happened, mocho = macho, ur = your, doosh = douche
Wow, any english majors looking to brush up on their editing skills should read this dude's posts.
IBTL!!!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_just got the car not that long ago dick. Come to kingston Ny I'll give you your 1st driving lesson for free, douchbag http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif O and I have no tint, go back to school and learn how to read. So you know there real LM's dickbag want to come see. I dont buy fake wheels.
Nice dyno graph did you make it in your kindergarten class









Kingston ny? I went to school out in pa with a kid from kingston ny who happened to have a friend that was big into vw's.

_Modified by vr_vento95 at 12:48 PM 2-10-2008_


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (studio19sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *studio19sound* »_its = it's, u = you, imput = input, ultimitly- ultimately, griding = grinding, herd = heard, hasnt = hasn't, id = I'd, basicly =basically, comming = coming, ive = I've, beeting = beating, poped = popped, manufacture = manufacturer, analisis = analysis, happend = happened, mocho = macho, ur = your, doosh = douche
Wow, any english majors looking to brush up on their editing skills should read this dude's posts.
IBTL!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHA! He's so stupid.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

LONG ISLAND FTW


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_LONG ISLAND FTW


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (p c)*

He probably means "drives like a grandma" as in driving around in first gear with the car at 6000 rpms and not shifting? That's what I do too.


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (studio19sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *studio19sound* »_its = it's, u = you, imput = input, ultimitly- ultimately, griding = grinding, herd = heard, hasnt = hasn't, id = I'd, basicly =basically, comming = coming, ive = I've, beeting = beating, poped = popped, manufacture = manufacturer, analisis = analysis, happend = happened, mocho = macho, ur = your, doosh = douche
Wow, any english majors looking to brush up on their editing skills should read this dude's posts.
IBTL!!!


i cant even imagine the time that took. ur life must really suck


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

bart simpson... 
you're god and don't let anybody tell you otherwise...
unless they call you a, POST WH0RE!!! 
YOUR life must suck. In roughly 2.5 months you've posted 645 times. ~260 Posts a month!
Spend some time away from these forums and get some p[_]ssy, maybe you'll chill out. 
I'm done.


_Modified by xbr80bx at 10:06 PM 2-10-2008_


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (xbr80bx)*

xbr80bx sent in a pm








why would you send me that?


----------



## slvrRaBBit697 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (vr_vento95)*

don't bring me into this. you guys can think what you want about the way i drive. everyone drives spirited once in a while... i was just driving normally both times this happened. It just so happens that the second time this happened i had modifications done to my car. I guess the small amount of added power i had made my transmissions go faster than most peoples, but i wouldn't be surprised if people started to see these same problems in the future... my 2 cents...


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (slvrRaBBit697)*

Hey fyi, your buddy is a real tool.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (slvrRaBBit697)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slvrRaBBit697* »_don't bring me into this. you guys can think what you want about the way i drive. everyone drives spirited once in a while... i was just driving normally both times this happened. It just so happens that the second time this happened i had modifications done to my car. I guess the small amount of added power i had made my transmissions go faster than most peoples, but i wouldn't be surprised if people started to see these same problems in the future... my 2 cents... 

i just dont get it because ive had intake exhaust and chip on my car from within a few days of each mod being released for sale and i am fine and i dont drive like a grandma either. everything is fine and i actually feel like my tranny is strong.


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Tranny curse??? what the crap (travis3265)*


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm so shocked that this post hasn't gotten locked yet! It's only a matter of time...


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

i treat my car like a race car... 23k miles and NO problems.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

why not stop bitching like a 5yr old girl wanting a hannah montana album and goto the ****ing dealer and get it straightened out with them....?
we're not going to be able to provide you with anything on this forums besides peoples OPINIONS...


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

and why do u keep posting these stupid pictures? you dont think people actually think they are funny do you? that word picture is so old, welcome to the forums 5 years ago jackass. get a life.


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (Bart Simpson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart Simpson* »_xbr80bx sent in a pm
http://i105.photobucket.com/al...u.jpg
why would you send me that?

bart simpson = ciudadgotica on photobucket
funny. its obvious you searched for half naked dudes to post in a forum. what a winner. please don't express your sexuality on here. It disgusts me.


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (xbr80bx)*

stage 1 is denial


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (Bart Simpson)*


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (xbr80bx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xbr80bx* »_
bart simpson = ciudadgotica on photobucket
funny. its obvious you searched for half naked dudes to post in a forum. what a winner. please don't express your sexuality on here. It disgusts me.

Bwaaahahahhahahahahhahahhaha....he seriously needs to stop looking up half naked dudes














given that he told on himself by posting the pic


----------



## dirtyd14 (Oct 25, 2006)

Just to add in i am on my second ( 5 speed manual ) trany, the first one went at about 15000KM (im from Canada) and that was bone stoke, now i got the torque mount, intake, and full cat-back, i hope i am not runing to much power to blow this one (i am joking about the hole "to much" thing). Any who they said my Trany went cuz something "BLEW THROUGH THE WALL" thats all the detail thay gave me. So i have been looking up on this, and am starting to believe its not me (the driver) its the car (the Rabbit)


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (dirtyd14)*

Maybe you guys wanna check your VIN number to see if the car was partially built in mexico. Cars that have been somewhat built there have known to break easily http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

pretty sure the rabbits are german built and the jettas are mexican built, and both have japanese transmissions....well, least the auto is japanese.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_pretty sure the rabbits are german built and the jettas are mexican built, and both have japanese transmissions....well, least the auto is japanese. 

not necessarily....if you check the stickers at the dealerships, some will say something like 90% germany and 10% USA and others say something different like 60% Germany and 40% Mexico. I noticed this when I was forced to stay at a dealership because they sold me the wrong car







(dont ask..they never have their **** straight). So I walked around looking at the Information stickers on the windows. I think I still have mine and Ill post a pic of it soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I know mine is pretty much german http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dirtyd14 (Oct 25, 2006)

Nope mine is MADE IN GERMANY so its not them mexicans screwin stuff up


----------



## dirtyd14 (Oct 25, 2006)

but i can also say i am not no granny driver, i am a fairly spirited driver. I think i am bringing to much of my old BMW driving style to this car ( 1987 325e with fully built stroker motor blaw blaw blaw.....) I mean the old BMW e30' s were known to be built-proof, so maby since i just got out of that a few months ago, it could be why my tranny went. Who knows, all i know is my 2007 has 42000KM on it now an i have had the entire car serviced. the list of stuff that i had done by warenty go a little like this:
first visit - Tranny with diff
second visit - Both half shafts
third visit - car fully polished and wet sanded due to fisheyes in paint
forth visit - strut tower bushings
fifth visit - both low beam headlight bulbs
sixth & sevinth visit - air bags being replaced ( 2 difrent airbags have gone on my car.)
all i need next is a engine, and i got a newer new car!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (dirtyd14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtyd14* »_
first visit - Tranny with diff
second visit - Both half shafts
third visit - car fully polished and wet sanded due to fisheyes in paint
forth visit - strut tower bushings
fifth visit - both low beam headlight bulbs
sixth & sevinth visit - air bags being replaced ( 2 difrent airbags have gone on my car.)
all i need next is a engine, and i got a newer new car!

Jesus dude...the airbag problem alone is completely illegal on VW's part let alone defective hazards. Glad those didnt go off while you were in the car. Also...i didnt know they covered paint problems







I heard of the 07/08 rabbits having chipping problems with the paint. Is this really covered?


----------



## dirtyd14 (Oct 25, 2006)

i meen when you have a black car, you notice everything, and i meen ths was something that i noticed like daysafter buying the car, so it was reported very early, but since i got the car in november, as since november is cold up here in canada, thay, and i said we, will wait for the spring, and thy sent the car off to a local body shop for deataling, i meen its all still there in the paint, just a little less noticeable. Let me tell you VW of Canada customer service, dosent like me to much, since i told pritty much 86.3% of there employes where to go. Also ll of thows repaires were within the first 5-6 months!!!! i asked for them to buy back the car since it was a lemon, but nope i still got it on my driveway...knoke on wood, its been ok now, except for the burnt out pasanger side taillight!!!!!!


----------



## We Dubbin' (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (dirtyd14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtyd14* »_i meen when you have a black car, you notice everything, and i meen ths was something that i noticed like daysafter buying the car, so it was reported very early, but since i got the car in november, as since november is cold up here in canada, thay, and i said we, will wait for the spring, and thy sent the car off to a local body shop for deataling, i meen its all still there in the paint, just a little less noticeable. Let me tell you VW of Canada customer service, dosent like me to much, since i told pritty much 86.3% of there employes where to go. Also ll of thows repaires were within the first 5-6 months!!!! i asked for them to buy back the car since it was a lemon, but nope i still got it on my driveway...knoke on wood, its been ok now, except for the burnt out pasanger side taillight!!!!!! 
 

say whatttt?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

This is honestly the most retarded thread of all time. Nothing can even touch it


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh this one....I almost forgot about it.
This thread was better off dead and buried...why did it get resurrected??


----------



## dannya88 (Apr 8, 2008)

Well there's one thing I learned from reading this thread and that's finding out that jettas are made in mexico lol I got a Germexican car.....Onward with the flaming!!!


----------



## skizzott (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (dannya88)*

Just to play devil's advocate here, I have an 07 Rabbit, bone stock, but I drive the f'n piss out of it. Not a single problem, at 20K this month. One thing that you have to remember is the ratio of complaints to non-issues. If you add up all the members on the forum that own a new rabbit, then add up all the complaints, I'm sure that you'll find there really aren't that many issues with this car. When thousands are sold, there will be issues here and there. It happens in realms of mass production.
Of course, I just may be lucky, as my MKIV never had a single issue: no coil pack issues, no window reg issues, nothing. But that's all I ever heard about was the issues with MKIV's.
Take these issues as lessons in life, as you won't always get want you want and things aren't always what they seem.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (Bart Simpson)*

Moderator!!! Please move this out to "Aggressive Idle Chit Chat" Froum!





























Seekers of good info on the 2.5L tranny shouldn't have to put up with all this [email protected]#[email protected]! I've driven manual tranny's since B4 you were able to walk and have taught many to drive them...and yes...you can ruin a clutch/tranny without ever drving aggesssively..by simply following these simple techniques:
1)Never put clutch all the way down when shifting..saves strain on your left leg...that grinding sound you hear lets you know when you've got into the right gear!
2)When stopped on a hill waiting for a light let car "hang on the clutch" instead of putting the car in neutral and stepping on the brake untill the light changes...letting the car roll back, then giving it a little gas and moving it forward on the hill is great too...gives a bit of fear to the guy sittin behind you!
3) While drivin around always keep your left foot resting on the clutch...that way you'll save time on shifting!
Follow these simple techniques and you too can blow a clutch/tranny every 10K miles!







Without ever being accused of "aggressive driving"!


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (spitpilot)*


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_pretty sure the rabbits are german built and the jettas are mexican built, and both have japanese transmissions....well, least the auto is japanese. 

you need to check your window sticker to verify where you engine and trans are from.
i have an '08 and the engine was built in mexico and the trans in argentina.
this is the only way to know for sure.


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

my tranny was made in argentina! car was built in germany(WVW), as are all rabbits, but jettas are made in mexico(3VW)


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (Cherb32)*

VW warranties their paint jobs for 12 yrs. any corrosion or defects or anything, cept the usual rock chips, they leave that upto yur insurance.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re:*

$hit..... my jetta is mixed (40% german 35% mexican 25% other?)... lol i hope my tranny doesnt break twice in the next 10k miles... so far 10k mi so good.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Your friend didn't happen to have sled into the crub hit 2 fents 2 burshes 4 brick and a trash can now did he? I think the tranny issue might be a result of the load cam knock


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (fierostetz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fierostetz* »_i like apple pie, what is everyone else's favorite?


Banana cream or apple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re:*

chocolate mirange (sp? that fluffy white stuff) pie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_chocolate mirange (sp? that fluffy white stuff) pie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

chocolate fluffy white stuff pie goes on my list too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

this thread needs more bagels


----------

